# Ormai vs. già



## Doctorr

Ciao a tutti, potreste dirmi qual´è la differenza fra ormai e già? Ho letto che ormai ha un sentito negativo ma non riesco a capire. Se ci sono degli analoghi in inglese/spagnolo/portoghese e li sapete, mi interessarebbe leggerli.
Grazie di antimano


----------



## Luca1986

Ti consiglio a leggere queste voci: una e due.

Spero non ti dispiaccia se faccio qualche piccola correzione al tuo messaggio (in blu il motivo della correzione).


Doctorr said:


> Ciao a tutti, potreste dirmi qual´è *qual è* [si scrive senz'apostrofo] la  differenza fra ormai e già? Ho letto che ormai ha un sentito *senso/significato* [traduzione letterale della parola spagnola _sentido_] negativo ma  non riesco a capire. Se ci sono degli analoghi* delle analogie/dei casi analoghi *[traduzione letterale di _unos análogos_] in  inglese/spagnolo/portoghese e li sapete, mi interessarebbe leggerli.
> Grazie di antimano *in anticipo/anticipatamente* [traduzione letterale della locuzione spagnola _de antemano_]


----------



## Doctorr

Luca, grazie mille per la risposta, le tue correzioni mi hanno venuto (o _risultato_?) utili (e sì, imparo italiano dopo inglese, _spagnolo _e portoghese).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_mi hanno venuto (o risultato?) —> mi sono risultate._
Ma forse io direi "Le tue correzioni mi verranno/saranno/ torneranno utili".

GS

Ciao, Luca.

Sono andato a leggermi il sito che hai segnalato a Doc. Anche qui mi sono imbattuto in quello che ritengo uno scivolone metodologico/esplicativo: l'attribuzione ad un operatore linguistico del valore semantico che ha l'enunciato nella sua totalità. Quando si dice che *ormai* [...] esprime anche rassegnazione: _ormai è troppo tardi,
_non credo che si faccia un buon servizio al fruitore, visto che la rassegnazione è legata all'impiego di "è troppo tardi", non di "ormai".
Che dire infatti di "Non gli regaliamo più i tirannosauri—ormai è un ometto", o di "Avevano minacciato di venire a cena, ma sono le dieci di sera e ormai è troppo tardi", dove addirittura dovremmo parlare non di rassegnazione ma piuttosto di sollievo. Non credi?

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## Doctorr

Giorgio, grazie, non sempre uso il verbo essere dove lo avrei dovuto usare.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Ciao!
Ormai = si riferisce a qualcosa che non può più accadere/cambiare/che non succede più. Letteralmente, significa *"a questo/quel punto"*. A volte esprime anche rassegnazione.
ex Ormai non verranno più (non può più accadere)
    Ormai sei grande (non può cambiare)
    Ormai sono anni che non vado più in discoteca (non accade più)
Già = si riferisce a qualcosa che è giunto prima del previsto/è accaduto prima di un'altra cosa/è accaduto altre volte in precedenza/dura da un po' di tempo/sinonimo di ormai.
ex Siete già qui? (prime del previsto)
    Quando sono arrivato, il negozio era già chiuso (è accaduto prima del mio arrivare)
    Io ti ho già visto da qualche altra parte (è già successo in passato)
    Sono già due anni che lavoro lì (dura da un po' di tempo)
    Il film dovrebbe essere già finito (sinonimo di ormai)

Spero ti sia utile...


----------



## Doctorr

Fairy, sì ciò che hai detto è stato utile, ti ringrazio.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo soltanto che, secondo me, il dilemma o i dubbi da parte degli stranieri siano dovuti al fatto che in molte lingue non esiste questa distinzione, cioè sia 'già" che "ormai" si esprimono/traducono tipicamente con la stessa parola (p.e. nelle lingue slave occidentali e per quanto lo so, anche nel russo). In alcuni casi però non è possibile usare la stessa parola perché ci potrebbe portare a significati addirittura contrari. Per non inventare esempi _ad hoc_, riporto un testo che si trova su una lapide commemorativa a Torino:

LUIGI KOSSUTH *GIÀ* GOVERNATORE D'UNGHERIA, ESULE PER LA LIBERTÁ, IN QUESTA CASA EBBE LUNGA DIMORA E MORÌ IL 20 MARZO 1894

Tradotto in alcune lingue straniere, usando la corrispondente parola per “già/ormai”, questo testo lo capiremmo come se il nostro amico Luigi fosse stato governatore anche nei tempi della sua dimora a Torino (o almento nel momento quando il detto testo fu scritto). Invece, di fatto il contrario è vero: una volta lo era (governatore), ma allora non più (per cui _esule) .._.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Doc! Scusami per il mio suggerimento. Siccome sei russo potresti dare un`occhiata al sito www.multitran.ru dove cercheresti delle spiegazioni a proposito di  "già"  e  "ormai". Saluti!


----------



## Doctorr

Lituano, già lo vidi e non fu sufficente =)


----------



## francisgranada

"*Già* lo vidi (l'ho/l'avevo visto) e *ormai *lo capisco"

già - prima, una volta ...
ormai - da allora in poi ...

(vediamo però l'opinione dei madrelingua...)


----------



## violadaprile

francisgranada said:


> LUIGI KOSSUTH *GIÀ* GOVERNATORE D'UNGHERIA, ESULE PER LA LIBERTÁ, IN QUESTA CASA EBBE LUNGA DIMORA E MORÌ IL 20 MARZO 1894



Questo è un uso particolare della parola GIÀ. Significa "che un tempo è stato".

_Giovanni Il Magnifico, già sindaco della famosa città di Vattelapescandia, oggi vive qui a Cosopoli e ci onora con la sua presenza.

_Significa: _che un tempo era sindaco là, oggi non lo è più ma vive qui._
In genere il "già" è usato in iscrizioni formali, ad esempio appunto su targhe apposte su edifici, sottolinea una carica importante e passata, che rende "apprezzabile" da parte di chi ha fatto l'iscrizione (e di chi la legge) la "attuale" situazione diversa.


Sul tema del topic, concordo con Giorgio, in nessuna delle due espressioni c'è necessariamente un senso di rassegnazione.

*Già* indica qualcosa di passato ma che si può cambiare o ripetere. Non c'è niente di ineluttabile.
_La pizza è *già* finita ma più tardi ne facciamo ancora. Se hai pazienza tra un po' avrai la tua parte.
Il treno è *già* partito ma se corri puoi saltare sull'ultimo vagone.
L'avevo *già* visto, non è la prima volta.

_
*Ormai* è composto da *ora* e *mai*, tanto che ancora si può dire e scrivere *oramai*.
_Le estrazioni della lotteria *ormai* sono avvenute, è troppo tardi per concorrere.
Il treno *ormai* è partito. Non arriverai in tempo per la partita.
*Ormai* lo conosco, non mi imbroglia più.

_Il *mai* indica qualcosa che "*ormai*" non può più mutare. È avvenuto qualcosa che ha segnato un cambiamento. Il risultato è definitivo.


PS Grazie Francis per gli esempi indiretti


----------



## Doctorr

Violadaprile, dunque, parlando su "ormai" - la cosa più importante è che qualcosa deva essere terminata?


----------



## Lituano

Doctorr said:


> Lituano, già lo vidi e non fu sufficente =)



Allora perché non guardi il sito  www.treccani.it ?  C`è un ottimo vocabolario che ti spiegherà tutto (o quasi tutto).


----------



## violadaprile

Doctorr said:


> Violadaprile, dunque, parlando su "ormai" - la cosa più importante è che qualcosa deva essere terminata?


No Doc, non necessariamente. Sia *ormai* che *già* possono essere riferiti a qualcosa di futuro, dove però c'è qualcosa che riguarda il passato che è o non è modificabile. Ti faccio un esempio.

_Non hai fatto il compito finora. Ma *ormai *non hai più scuse, devi metterti a studiare.
_
Certamente c'è qualcosa di terminato, le scuse accampate per non fare il compito. Ormai sono finite. Il compito però no, quello è ancora da fare.

Altri esempi.
_Ormai mancano pochi giorni agli esami, se non hai studiato sinora adesso è tardi.
Ormai hai fatto la tua scelta, hai firmato per il militare e ora devi partire.
Ormai sei iscritto a medicina, cambiare facoltà mi pare difficile.
_
In tutti questi casi *ormai* non segnala una azione finita, ma una serie di scelte già compiute che rendono inevitabile la serie di eventi successivi.

Tanto per tornare a *già*, ecco i paralleli.
_Ti sei già iscritto a danza, perché vuoi cambiare? Perderemo la quota di iscrizione ...
Il tempo del militare è già venuto, non pensavi che arrivasse così presto vero?
Gli esami sono già domani, sei preoccupato?_

*Già* esprime una vicinanza con il fatto rilevante, anche precedente, ma dove qualcosa può essere cambiato.
*Ormai* esprime una vicinanza a un fatto futuro, dove, per via di azioni precedenti non modificabili, più niente può essere cambiato.
La discriminante è la modificabilità.



PS Grafia sistemata 
Se ho dimenticato qualcosa ditemelo


----------



## Doctorr

violadaprile said:


> *
> ormai...*inevitabile la serie di eventi successivi.
> *
> Giá* esprime una vicinanza con il fatto rilevante, anche precedente, ma dove qualcosa può essere cambiato.
> *Ormai* esprime una vicinanza a un fatto futuro, dove, per via di azioni precedenti non modificabili, più niente può essere cambiato.



Ti ringrazio, è ottima la tua spiegazione, è ciò che ho necessitato (a proposito, si dice che il verbo italiano "necessitare" non è un analogo adequato di quello spagnolo, è vero?).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Doc.

Hai ragione: noi diremmo "... è (proprio) quello/ciò di cui avevo bisogno...".

GS 

PS "adeguato"
PS2 Non vorrei però che tu ti facessi un'idea errata dell'uso di _necessitare_ in italiano. Il verbo esiste e viene usato: per es. "Queste note necessitano di numerose correzioni"; "La cattedrale necessita di restauri importanti", ecc.


----------



## Doctorr

Giorgio, grazie, ho letto che quelli che parlano spagnolo doverebbero evitare il verbo "necessitare" (che non è tan propagato, diffuso nell´italiano) e sostituirlo con _occorrere_, _volerci_, _avere bisogno_, etc. sebbene, chiaro, il verbo _necessitare _si usa nell´ italiano.

Violadaprile, a proposito, nel caso:
- Hai letto il libro "Bla-bla..."?
- Sì, _già _od _ormai _l´ho letto.
Credo che anche in questa situazione facile sia possibile usare tutte e due parole dependendo dal contesto?


----------



## violadaprile

> Ti ringrazio, è ottima la tua spiegazione, è ciò che ho necessitato (a proposito, si dice che il verbo italiano "necessitare" non è un analogo adequato di quello spagnolo, è vero?).


Giorgio (come sempre) ha ragione. Come vedi sotto, il verbo _necessitare_ è un neologismo e ha un uso piuttosto tecnico (raro e non particolarmente elegante, io in uno scritto normale non lo userei).


> Il verbo esiste e viene usato: per es. "Queste note necessitano di numerose correzioni"; "La cattedrale necessita di restauri importanti", ecc.


Propongo una soluzione diversa, che è una specie di compromesso. Potresti dire:​_è ottima la tua spiegazione, *è ciò che mi era necessario
*_Ecco salvati tutti i capri e le "cavole" , e usato un verbo che è in ottimo italiano. 

Per rispondere alla tua domanda, le possibilità sono sempre due:
_Sì, il libro ormai l'ho letto, domani te lo rendo, non mi interessa più, grazie
_oppure:
_Sì, il libro l'ho già letto, mi hai dato un ottimo consiglio, era stupendo. Forse lo rileggerò per apprezzarlo meglio. E certamente lo consiglierò a qualche amico.
_
Sono molte le situazioni dove è possibile usare un termine oppure un altro.
In genere il trucco sta nel non fermarsi alle tre parolette, come fosse un compito in classe, ma immaginare un contesto più lungo che ti fa capire la situazione.
Una volta capita quella, è molto più facile non sbagliare 


PS Aggiustamenti grafici fatti salvo qualche dimenticanza


----------



## francisgranada

Dal punto di vista del russo, "ormai" lo usiamo al posto di "già" (уже), quando si tratta piuttosto della consequenza di qualche evento/situazione ecc... accaduto prima.  P.e. "Ormai conosco lo stile di Dostojevskij".  Cioè, lo stile di Dostojevskij lo conosco perché ho già letto un suo romanzo, ho studiato la letteratura russa o per conseguenza di qualcos'altro...



violadaprile said:


> ...  *Ormai* è composto da *ora* e *mai*, tanto che ancora si può dire e scrivere *oramai *


Aggiungo che "mai" viene dal lat. "magis" e originalmente significava "più".


----------



## violadaprile

E ciao Francis 
e come si dice in italiano, _ora o mai più _

Ti faccio altri esempi, come prima traendoli dai tuoi:
_*Ormai* conosco lo stile di Dostojevskij, ho letto diversi suoi romanzi, ho studiato la letteratura russa, *ormai* è ora di passare ad un altro autore._
(ripeto due volte ormai perché data la lunghezza della frase il senso si è un po' perso, ma posso anche non farlo)

oppure viceversa:
_*Ormai* conosco lo stile di Dostojevskij, quindi con il prossimo romanzo non avrò grosse difficoltà_

oppure:
_*Già* conosco lo stile di Dostojevskij, è un autore affascinante, non vedo l'ora di leggere altri suoi libri._

Le situazioni sono le più varie e tanto dipende dall'orecchio che ci siamo formati e tanto dipende da quello che vogliamo comunicare. Come sempre.


----------



## Doctorr

Francisgranada, in russo le parole ormai e già si rappresentano per la stessa parola: ужé.
Violadaprile, i tuoi ultimi esempi sono perfetti come sempre, credo che, alla fine, _ormai _ho capito e (_per questo_) _non avrei le domande sulla differenza fra "ormai" e "già" - _come tu stessa hai detto_ - "_per via di azioni precedenti non modificabili, più niente può essere cambiato".


----------



## violadaprile

Doctorr said:


> credo che, alla fine, _ormai _ho capito e (_per questo_) _non avrei le domande sulla differenza fra "ormai" e "già" - _come tu stessa hai detto_ - "_per via di azioni precedenti non modificabili, più niente può essere cambiato".


Immagino che tu voglia dire:
_e per questo non avrei altre domande_
oppure:
_e per questo non avrò altre domande
_oppure:
_e per questo non avrò più dubbi_


----------



## Doctorr

Violadaprile, sì, ho sbagliato un po´: non avrò più dubbi. Ma il senso è stato corretto?


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, il senso era correttissimo. Era correttissima anche la forma. A parte quella piccola cosina


----------



## Doctorr

Violadaprile, ti ringrazio di novo (_ri_ringrazio?)! =)

Ed a proposito, allora che significa questo (di una canzone): "Negli occhi miei *ormai *ci sei Chissà se con lo stesso sguardo vedi me negli occhi tuoi" - non riesco a capire 1. la frase in genero, 2. qual è l´associazione fra ormai e la frase, 3. perché si usa "_se"_ qui?


----------



## violadaprile

Ti ringrazio di n*u*ovo 

(A volte noi diciamo _ti ri-ringrazio_, ma è uno scherzo, non è una vera parola)
(e adesso non andiamo fuori tema  )


----------



## Doctorr

Ed a proposito, allora che significa questo (di una canzone): "Negli occhi miei *ormai *ci sei Chissà se con lo stesso sguardo vedi me negli occhi tuoi" - non riesco a capire 1. la frase in genero, 2. qual è l´associazione fra ormai e la frase, 3. perché si usa "_se"_ qui?


----------



## violadaprile

Non conosco la canzone.
Il significato è:
_Tu ormai sei stampata nei miei occhi, vedo te sempre anche quando non ci sei e non ti posso cancellare.
Chissà se tu vedi me allo stesso modo.
_
Però per favore non andare fuori tema, se devi aprire un nuovo topic aprilo, ma non andare contro le regole perché dopo sgridano me 

Per il "_se"_ apri un nuovo thread, per favore.


----------



## Doctorr

Grazie mille!!! =)


----------



## Doctorr

A proposito, occorre specificare la scelta fra ormai e già? Per esempio, una situazione facillima: alcuno è a Roma ed il suo amico ancora no:
- Già_/_ormai sei a Roma? (1)
- Ancora no, ma già_/_ormai sono partito e ci sarò fra un´ ora. (2)

Oltre la domanda sulla spiegazione della scelta, vorrei sapere che parola scegliamo in 1 e 2:
1. Già sei a Roma? Ossia, ci sei venuto ma dopo te ne vai a un´ altra città? Ormai sei a Roma? Ossia, ci sei venuto e pianifichi rimanerci qui, non te ne vai?
2. Credo che possiamo usare solo _ormai _sono partito perché sono partito e vado a Roma, senza ritornare alla città di partita, non pianifico ritornare alla città della partita. 
Che pensate?


----------



## violadaprile

> Per esempio, una situazione facillima *facilissima*:
> *qu*alcuno è a Roma ed il suo amico ancora no:
> - Già _/ormai__ sei a Roma? (1)
> - Ancora no, ma già/ ormai sono partito e ci sarò fra un'ora. (2)
> _


"Facillima" è latino, a volte in italiano viene usato, ma solo come gioco di parole.



> Oltre *al*la domanda sulla spiegazione della scelta, vorrei sapere che parola scegliamo in 1 e 2:
> 
> 1. Già sei a Roma? Ossia, ci sei venuto ma dopo te ne vai a un´ altra città?
> *"Già sei arrivato a Roma?"
> *
> Ormai sei a Roma? Ossia, ci sei venuto e pianifichi rimanerci qui, non te ne vai?
> 
> 2. Credo che possiamo usare solo _*ormai sono partito* p__erché sono partito e vado a Roma, senza ritornare alla città di partita *partenza*, non pianifico ritornare alla città della __partita__ *di partenza*__.
> 
> Ormai sono partito, significa che hai lasciato la stazione di partenza e stai per arrivare.
> Ormai sono arrivato, significa che ormai sei nel posto dove volevi arrivare e non te ne vuoi andare, almeno per il momento.
> __
> Che pensate?_



Ma non avevi detto di non avere più dubbi?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Pokà, Doc.

- Sei già a Roma?/ Sei già arrivato a Roma? Ci sei già arrivato, a Roma? (1)
- Ancora no, ma ormai sono partito e ci sarò fra un'ora. (2)

Direi che così dovremmo andare benino. Riesco a immaginare questo mini-scambio fra due perone che comunicano col cellulare. Vorrei notare però che è un po' improbabile che ad una persona che mi chiede se sono già arrivato a Roma io senta di dover dire che sono partito per quella città.

Circa la seconda parte del tuo post, non credo che siano influenti le intenzioni dell'interlocutore su quello che sarà il suo comportamento futuro.

GS  

PS Grazie per il bellissimo "facìllima": non esiste, ma prometto che ogni tanto lo userò. 
PS2 _alla città di partita ——> a_lla città di _partenza

Scusa, Viola, ci ho messo tanto a scrivere il post che non ho fatto in tempo a vedere il tuo. _


----------



## Doctorr

Violaprile, ti ringrazio tanto, sì l´ho detto ma credo che sia stata ormai l´ultima domanda =) A proposito, dimmi per favore, se "occorre specificare la scelta fra ormai e già" nel contesto? O se dico _già _od _ormai_, allora l´interlocutore deve capire per sé stesso ciò che volevo dirgli? 
PS Non sapevo che nell´italiano quasi non si usi _facillimo _(sapendo che sì si usa nello spagnolo, _facílimo_, e nel portoghese, _facílimo_, sebbene non molto, chiaro).


----------



## francisgranada

Un po' semplificatamente direi: _già _"si riferisce" piuttosto al passato e _ormai _piuttosto al futuro (rispetto a un certo momento/situazione)
Già sono arrivato a Roma (due giorni fà, ieri sera, appena ...)
Ormai sono arrivato a Roma (e rimango qui due giorni, un anno ...) 

Cosa ne dite?


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Giorgio, mi sa che ci siamo sovrapposti 

Anche a me piace "facillimo", variamente sentito, ma pensavo che esistesse solo come gioco di parole, fra persone che appunto amano i giochi di parole.

E invece! Guarda qui = http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suffissi_elativi_irregolari

Evviva! Esiste, esiste! 
Sia pure in via di sparizione, ma siamo ancora autorizzati a usarlo 



Questo vale anche per te, Doc. Ma sappi che non fa parte del linguaggio corrente.




> "occorre specificare la scelta fra ormai e già" nel contesto? O se dico _già od ormai, allora l´interlocutore deve capire per sé stesso ciò che volevo dirgli?_


Se scegli l'avverbio giusto l'interlocutore capisce da solo 


Per Francis
... abbiamo speso due pagine per arrivare alla conclusione che in realtà c'è caso e caso.
*Già* sono arrivato a Roma e sto scendendo dal treno. Il viaggio è finito ma da quando non è rilevante. Ed è anche possibile che io domani riparta per un altro posto qualunque.
*Ormai* sono a Roma e non mi muoverò da qui sinché ... ecc.

Sopra sono stati fatti molti esempi diversi, perché davvero dipende dalle situazioni.


----------



## Doctorr

Giorgio, grazie per la tua risposta!



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> 1. Pokà, Doc.
> 2. PS Grazie per il bellissimo "facìllima": non esiste, ma prometto che ogni tanto lo userò.
> 3. PS2 _alla città di partita ——> a_lla città di _partenza
> _


1. Credo che volevi dire "_hello _o _hi_" (ossia, privièt in russo)? Pokà in russo significa "addio".
2. Mi piace il latino =) Ed essendo io medico, lo rispetto tanto.
3. Alle volte lo spagnolo mi impedisce di studiare l´italiano =)

E se dico: Ormai sei a Roma? Che significarebbe, invece a "sei già a Roma"? Voglio capire questa piccola sfumatura.


----------



## Doctorr

Francisgranada, è molto interessante la tua spiegazione!


----------



## francisgranada

Doctorr said:


> ... E se dico: Ormai sei a Roma? Che significarebbe, invece a "sei già a Roma"? Voglio capire questa piccola sfumatura.



Secondo me, aprossimativamente:

Sei già a Roma? -  Sei (arrivato) a Roma o ti trovi ancora a Napoli ? (i treni da Napoli sono a volte in ritardo ...)
Sei ormai a Roma? - Ti trovi finalmente a Roma ? (dove ti piace stare, dove vuoi passare parecchie ore/giorni/anni ...)



Doctorr said:


> ....  3. Alle volte lo spagnolo mi impedisce di studiare l´italiano =)


Ma anche aiuta ...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo, Doc, hai ragionissima: ho usato il saluto del commiato.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Doctorr said:


> Francisgranada, è molto interessante la tua spiegazione!


Grazie . Cerco di darti delle "spiegazioni" semplici (spero accettabili per i madrelingua), anche se non esaurienti, visto che capisco la sostanza delle tue domande (nello slovacco esiste una sola parola per già/ormai, esattamente come nel russo, quindi conosco bene il tuo "problema")


----------



## Doctorr

Francisgranada, grazie, capito! E sì, avendo solo una analogia nel russo, non è stato facile intendere la differenza. E sì, lo spagnolo (ed il portoghese) anche mi aiuta moooooolto =)


----------



## Haohmaru

Ciao a tutti .... sono brasiliano e imparo l'italiano da solo. Cercando su l'uso di ormai vs già, ho trovato questo forum che parlava esatamente quello che cervavo, oltre imparare l'uso di queste parole, ho anche imparato parecchie parole che non le ho sentito mai come: sinora, sinché, ogni tanto ( non capevo bene cosa significava ). So che avrano molti errori grammaticali nel mio scrivere, tuttavia, ho ormai imparato nuove cose.


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti! Pure io dopo aver dato una sbirciatina agli interventi di tutti gli utenti condivido molte delle loro opinioni.

Una cosa. Mi sembra che non sia stato menzionato l'uso degli avverbi _già e ormai  _come marcatori temporali di compiutezza di azioni attese o di rinuncia ad esse. Scusate la terminologia traballante ma qui per azioni attese mi riferisco a quelle azioni che tutti noi generalmente compiamo ogni giorno: alzarsi, lavarsi, fare colazione, vestirsi, ecc.  Passatemi un termine appropriato se lo conoscete. Grazie!

E se è vero che la pratica e più efficace e comprensibile della spiegazione, con questi brevissimi dialoghi qui sotto si dovrebbe capire  meglio il senso del discorso qui sopra.

- Hai _già_ fatto colazione? - No,_ non ancora_. (Tra un po' prendo un cornetto e un cappuccino;come da mie intenzioni).

- Hai _già _fatto colazione? - No, ma visto l'ora _ormai _ci rinuncio.


----------

